

How To Treat Your Employees (or anybody else) - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/02/how-to-treat-your-employees-or-anybody-else-for-that-matter/

======
nonamegiven
If Wade was fired for having sex with Karen, then why wasn't Karen also fired?
Oh, Wade was also making fun of one of the author's partners. So OK, Wade was
fired for a poor attitude, and who boinked who was irrelevant. We hope.
Because we have a number of people at my work who met there and are married to
each other, and I assume that there was some amount of boinking going on. Why,
there may be boinking going on right now.

Otherwise, I enjoyed the list at the end, I have to be reminded regularly how
to treat people (really), so this was that reminder today.

